# Is it ok to run three trains on the same track?



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to know if anyone else runs three engines on the same track....is it a no no? Reason I ask is that I have four Chessiee with one being a dummy engine but they are TYCO's which won't pull but 10 cars... one engine is a Athearn which will pull 10 cars by itself..... I know TYCO's an't that good but these are brandnew but will pull 5 to 6 cars with the Dummy engine included............. need some real imput on this! Thanks


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

i assume you are running dc. aslong as your transformer is able and the engines run about the same speed you should be fine


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*running three engine*

Thanks Tonoffun80 ....... yes DC they run fine thus far! I did notice that the Athearns run a touch slower then the TYCO models pending on the loads it carries. We have alot to learn doing this Hobby, we an't in no hurry! I have a Mutua Burlinton Northern that out pulls the TYCO Burlington N....... its alot heavier then the TYCO model..... is it ok to add weight to your egines to help get traction?


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

adding weight should help with traction. if that atearn is running slower it could make the tyco overheat tring to pull that athearn


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Are there traction tires on your Tyco? It sure seems it should be able to pull more then 5 cars. I know my older Tyco burns up the traction tires, pretty quick.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Xnats said:


> Are there traction tires on your Tyco? It sure seems it should be able to pull more then 5 cars. I know my older Tyco burns up the traction tires, pretty quick.


this.... he beat me to it. 


i'll bet beyond a reasonable doubt your traction tires are bad on the tyco, you can buy a assortment of traction tires, diesel traction tires, steam traction tires etc... i would imagine u would need the diesel assortment. i used the diesel assortment on my old tyco chattanooga, it worked great. 


check your local hobby store or search online.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Also the little rubber bands for kids braces are supposed to work. I read it on another site I think. My son gave me a few hundred all colors. I tried some on a Loco and it seemed to work. Keep in mind this was my first time changing traction tires so I have nothing to compare it too other than the dried cracked ones that were on it. If I am wrong please advise guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Also the little rubber bands for kids braces are supposed to work. I read it on another site I think. My son gave me a few hundred all colors. I tried some on a Loco and it seemed to work. Keep in mind this was my first time changing traction tires so I have nothing to compare it too other than the dried cracked ones that were on it. If I am wrong please advise guys! :thumbsup:


i dunno how these would compare to regular traction tires, but anything would be better than what he's got now. i bet they are all dried out lol 

i don't know where to get those rubber bands you speak of, but they sound good to have around.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

x_doug_x said:


> i dunno how these would compare to regular traction tires, but anything would be better than what he's got now. i bet they are all dried out lol
> 
> i don't know where to get those rubber bands you speak of, but they sound good to have around.


Maybe a pharmacy by the toothbrushes and stuff. Or PM me an addy and I can send a few dozen to anybody here who might like to try them.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Maybe a pharmacy by the toothbrushes and stuff. Or PM me an addy and I can send a few dozen to anybody here who might like to try them.


i'll take a look at walmart, i appreciate the offer but it was more for future reference.  thanks again.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*tire traction & weight*

Xnats umm the engines have no rubber traction tires on them but they are all lite weights compare to my Athearns except the Mintua Burlington Northern which weighs alot and pulls 20 cars! Thanks for all the great imput! I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Weight = pulling capacity, at least up to a point.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Box Car Steve said:


> Xnats umm the engines have no rubber traction tires on them but they are all lite weights compare to my Athearns except the Mintua Burlington Northern which weighs alot and pulls 20 cars! Thanks for all the great imput! I'm glad I found this forum!


all the weight in the world isn't going to help plastic get traction on metal.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe Shay or someone can correct me. You said your Tyco is new! I thought Tyco called it quits, back in the late nineties. Model Power made some stuff afterwards. What I'm thinking it it is a true Tyco it should traction tires. I thought I read somewhere that all Tycos used them. There is no reason for a HO engine to not be able to pull more then 5 cars. Minus grades, poor rolling stock or whooped motor - lol. I have a junkie little 0-2-0 mantua*spelling, it's wheels spin like mad but it pulls a good 12 cars.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Xnats said:


> Maybe Shay or someone can correct me. You said your Tyco is new! I thought Tyco called it quits, back in the late nineties. Model Power made some stuff afterwards. What I'm thinking it it is a true Tyco it should traction tires. I thought I read somewhere that all Tycos used them. There is no reason for a HO engine to not be able to pull more then 5 cars. Minus grades, poor rolling stock or whooped motor - lol. I have a junkie little 0-2-0 mantua*spelling, it's wheels spin like mad but it pulls a good 12 cars.



tyco was notorious for there traction tires wearing out. i had 2 tyco loco's, engine and dummy. the engine wouldn't even pull the dummy with bad traction tires. they weren't gone they were just bad. i'm going to say his are too...

you are rite about tyco going out of buisness, either we missunderstood him or his tyco was in the original box and was as new condition. i'm still betting he needs traction tires


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

When pulling multi engines in DC, if any of the engines seem to be fighting each other while doing so, it is usually due to one of two reasons. The different brands of engines will not run harmoniously together, or the transformer being used is not strong enough for this type of an operation, which in most instances is the case. 

Most of today's engines draw only a fraction of the current of what engines used to draw in the past, as most better grade engines today are made very much like each other. Thus, today, it is much easier to successfully run engines of different brands together than what it used to be. 

When everything correctly clicks together, (with both engines and transformers, alike) engines running together will run like one big engine, and will really not seem like that much of a difference than from running one engine alone, other than there sometimes being a very slight drag while doing so. Plus running multi engines is particularly useful when pulling long freights up grades, not to mention that it also looks more prototypical.

So basically, the answer to your question is as long as all of the engines geehaw with each other when running together, and the transformer is strong enough to pull them all while doing so, running multi engines (however many) is perfectly fine. 

JZ


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Tyco Chessi Engines / traction problems*

Xnats the two HO Chessie's look very new or have not been run to much.... ummm they have no rubber grips at all..... The ( Mantua Burlington N. pulls very well but the Tyco version can only pull 5 rolling stock! The Matua can pull twice the rolling stock, I guess its better made! Thanks for all the great imput! Box Car Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Traction / rubber tires / TYCO's*

jzrouterman thanks for the imput! Boy it looks like I have alot to learn about this rail road modeling!:laugh: boy the way I'm going its going to be 10yrs. to figure it all out! LoLo........ you might have to come over and edujumkate me! All heck its going to be fun!
Box Car Steve


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Box Car Steve said:


> jzrouterman thanks for the imput! Boy it looks like I have alot to learn about this rail road modeling!:laugh: boy the way I'm going its going to be 10yrs. to figure it all out! LoLo........ you might have to come over and edujumkate me! All heck its going to be fun!
> Box Car Steve


Steve, It can all seem a bit overwhelming at times. I'm continuing to learn as well. But in the meantime, I'm having a whole lot of fun doing so.

JZ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

jzrouterman said:


> When pulling multi engines in DC, if any of the engines seem to be fighting each other while doing so, it is usually due to one of two reasons. The different brands of engines will not run harmoniously together, or the transformer being used is not strong enough for this type of an operation, which in most instances is the case.
> 
> Most of today's engines draw only a fraction of the current of what engines used to draw in the past, as most better grade engines today are made very much like each other. Thus, today, it is much easier to successfully run engines of different brands together than what it used to be.
> 
> ...




Good to know! Thanks Dude! I am new also and I run 2 Locos for traction on my grades.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*running two loco's on one layout*

Welcome to the forum Conretepumper! Now I don't fill so bad that I'm the only one that still runs two and three engines on DC....... money is tight so I'd like to do DCC in the future!


----------



## trollolol (Feb 17, 2011)

Long as you have enough energy then yes you can. Just make sure they do not crash LOL


----------

